# Vinyl coming off after 1st washer



## edsmth (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi, 

I put some vinyl on a tee an a small bit has lifted after a light wash - i think this happened due to lack of pressure. What I would like to know is if I press again will it stay on?

Thanks


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

the same piece of vinyl? imagine it would be curled, i dont know if it would stay on or not, most importantly i dont know how you would ever get it positioned right.... i would just cut a new piece... if you dont have any more then sure, try to get it to stick you have nothing to lose


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

If the vinyl edge isn't damaged or warped, give it a try! Heck, give it a try anyhow so you'll know if you need to do it again in the future. More pressure though!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It will stay if you repress it.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

edsmth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I put some vinyl on a tee an a small bit has lifted after a light wash - i think this happened due to lack of pressure. What I would like to know is if I press again will it stay on?
> 
> Thanks


Possibly.

What type/brand vinyl did you use?

Did you position the garment so that the seems and collar are not on the platen, or use a heat press pillow?

Uneven pressure or uneven heat can cause lifting. So can the wrong time and temp for the vinyl being used..

It also wouldn't hurt to test your heat press so that when/if this type of thing happens you know at least its not anything to do with your press.


----------

